# Should I sell my soul, and HOW?



## bjbyers (Sep 10, 2006)

So every time I buy a gadget or gizmo (TV's, DVR's, Ipods, just about anything with a power cable) I get the optional service plan. Well, I have piles of these, many expired and have never used them. Several things have broken but I didn't get it in before the date or last the paperwork or something where I can't get the replacement. So, in about a week I have a TV coming off warranty and I am tired of being beaten by the Warranty. 

So..... What are some things a person could do, hypothetically, which would render a 25" TV to a position whereas it would be be replaced without voiding the warranty... or the hypothetical person killing themselves. For example one could plug it into a 220v dryer outlet, in a tub with some water then let it dry for a few days, anything, anyone, buhler. Let me once recoup the endless times something under warranty broke but didn't get replaced. 

I'm hoping for some actual tips in between the slander that I am the root of all things evil.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Rule #1* - Do not buy service plans or extended warranties

*Rule #2* - If tempted to buy a service plan, see Rule #1.

The simple fact that your gizmos are outlasting their warranties should tell
you something. They're a poor bet. You would get better odds at a casino.
The extra bucks you are spending for a _feeling_ of security are better spent.

Read what Clark Howard has to say about extended warranties  here.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I hear your pain. 

It's fairly difficult to bonk your electronics where it's not obvious to a tech what happened. The other issue is that it's risky to play with the power involved. Trying to short the TV could very well give you a lethal shock or start a fire.

Consider buying your products using a credit card that extends the warranty. Many do.


----------



## bjbyers (Sep 10, 2006)

Nick said:


> *Rule #1* - Do not buy service plans or extended warranties
> 
> *Rule #2* - If tempted to buy a service plan, see Rule #1.
> 
> ...


I hear ya...lesson learned. So now that we know I already have one, suggestions?


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

I see what your problem is, you didn't buy enough warranty. You should have bought the one that included accidental damage. Then just push the TV off the stand and tell then that it "fell" while moving it from room to room. Now you know for next time. 

!devil12: !devil12: 

Another option is just be happy that the TV is working as expected.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I'm hoping for some actual tips in between the slander that I am the root of all things evil.


Just don't take it in the bathtub with you as I doubt you purchased the warranty on yourself.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I never buy extended warranties, unless it’s a more expensive purchase. When I got my HDTV I opted for the extended protection plan since if the bulb in the TV goes, the extended warranty is cheaper than the bulb. For smaller purchases I say no. When I got my first Upconvert DVD Player I was offered an extended service plan for $20, the player was $150. I didn’t even have the DVD Player 6 months until I replaced it when Sony came out with a replacement model. Anything under $300 I consider a commodity if it dies or a newer model comes out, I don’t hesitate and just replace it. No reason to keep old technology.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I vacillated on getting an extended warranty. I ended up with a 4 yr warranty for my Mits DLP that ran $400!

Whoa! That's a lot.

However, I have a disabled stepson that watches about 8-10 (or more) hours of TV and video games each day! That measn my lamp should go out about every 1 1/2 to 2 years. At $385/lamp, I should at least come close to breaking even.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Extended warranties are designed as a money maker to take advantage of ignorant consumers. You obviously never read the fine print as it excludes most of what normally goes wrong, like lamps in these projector TV's  . In most cases the only warranty worth anything is the first one from the retailer that you bought it from that offers, 30 day money back or exchange if it fails. The second best warranty is the one offered by the manufacturer which is often 90 days to one year / 2 years. But the "extended Warranties" are not really warranties at all but insurance policies written by completely independent companies. These policies make it extremely difficult to collect on, if not impossible. 
But your question is about what you can do to collect on one now that is about to expire soon on an otherwise perfectly working TV. First you should understand that the policy may be a prorata pay out. You'll receive a check for what they determine the value is. If it is a replacement policy you are better off. Many are not. There are also exclusionary clauses such as "lightning damage" unusual wear and tare etc. All leads to buyer beware! Or better buyer don't buy. Besides in most electronic sales follow this rule if you feel you must buy these- Never buy at the register, you will be given a second chance in about a week to reconsider. These companies make way too much on thses not to give you a second, third and fourth chance. 
Finally, as these are insurance policies. consider what you are thinking of doing- causing damage in order to collect. Ever hear of Insurance fraud? It is a felony. Discussion of it here is conspiracy to commit a felony so you already have broken a law. 
All this says one thing to you- Chalk up your losses to date and change your ways. Never ever buy these rip off insurance scams. It's the only way. Walk away or just say no!.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> You obviously never read the fine print as it excludes most of what normally goes wrong, like lamps in these projector TV's


Both the extended warranties at Circuit City and Best Buy cover the lamps. My HDTV came from Circuit City, my mom's came from Best Buy. The sales guy made it a point in both instances that the warranty does in fact cover the lamp, because a local chain around here who's often cheaper the BB and CC does not cover the lamp, but since BB and CC price match, it's no problem. Got the cheaper price and better protection plan.

There was an extended warranty on my old computer from Circuit City, used it twice. First time lightning zapped my dial up modem. Got it replaced for free since I did the smart thing and said 'it stopped working' rather than telling them I saw a large spark come out of the modem. And the second time, I was blasting my 400 watt Klispch PC speaker system and blew the left rear speaker, sent me a brand new set and never bothered to ask for the old set back. The old set has been sitting in my basement or about 6 years now.


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

I was sold on the lamp thing as well on my hdtv from bestbuy. I kick myself every time I think about it. My concern (besides the fact that I dont know where the paperwork is) is that the bulb wont go until after the warranty ends. I still have 2+ years left, but should I start leaving it on all the time?


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Last time we got an extended warranty it ran out the day before the tv died. Lesson learned the hard way!!!! Now we politely say, 'no thanks' and try to avoid the obvious 'but.....' from the sales folks.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

Read your warranty to see what's covered, they're all different. If yours has "accidental damage" protection, then it's time for your TV to have an accident.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I would never support fraud, and I don't think anyone here does either. Buy a new TV outright, they're not that expensive.


----------



## WolfpackSully (Oct 22, 2006)

jhollan2 said:


> I was sold on the lamp thing as well on my hdtv from bestbuy. I kick myself every time I think about it. My concern (besides the fact that I dont know where the paperwork is) is that the bulb wont go until after the warranty ends. I still have 2+ years left, but should I start leaving it on all the time?


I think, key work *think*, you can request the bulb. I'm not sure why I think that, probably from reading the avforum after purchasing my TV. Otherwise, just tell them that your picture is not nearly as bright/good as it used to be and have the bulb replaced near the end of your warranty... Note: I have not done yet done this myself.

Sully


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've had mixed luck with extended warranties actually. I probably buy them more often than I should, Mrs. Shadow considers them cheap insurance. Some spectacular successes, like you walk in with something obviously destroyed and they hand you a new one, period. Some problems with obstinate employees when I had a legitimate claim (IMO).


----------

